# Audi A4 electric conversion



## vooteleaer (Feb 23, 2014)

Or this:
http://evtech.us/product/bldc-motor-for-electrical-vehicle-drive-system/


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

Hi voot,

Welcome to this forum. A quick note: Those motors look too small for that car. And typical EVcars will have 20 to 30 kWh battery packs.

Good luck,

major


----------



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

*Doesn't seem like a good match*

That Azure motor/gearbox seems sized for a golf cart. The 4-pole 3-phase AC motor runs at 1760 rpm with 60 Hz input, and the gearbox output shaft would only be turning 160 rpm. 

With typical car tires you need about 776 rpm at the rear wheels just to go 60 mph, so the motor would have to spin at 8500 rpm, and the motor controller/inverter would need to commutate the currents at 300 Hz. What is the motor top rpm rating..? 

The second link looks like a bigger motor but nothing given about the gearbox.


----------

